# It is all a bout skinny water.



## oneton (Jul 29, 2008)

We fished east of Cleveland today 31 to 38 fow and found a active pod of fish. It was not fast and furious but a continuous bit. We pulled a lot of dinks at least 30 or more it kept us busy. In all we pulled 18 nice fish not hogs but nice fish. Okay on the boards bandits and deep tail dancer 50 to 100 back, the deep tail dancer out perform the bandits we had 4 on at one time. On the dispys 3 at 55 to 65 and 1 at 30 to 45 and downriggers at 10 to 25 down with meat. I am not one to fish skinny water because of the traffic, I try to stay off to my self to avid boaters who play chicken and do not know the laws of the water. But that is were the fish are active right now. So for what it is worth be safe and GOOD FISH NETT.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice Job! Thanks for your post

Capt. Ken
I Chase Her Charters


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

you've been on them lately Nett, nice report ...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I’m waiting for that school to get more towards Conneaut area where I can take my 16ft boat out comfortably on nice days. I’ll use the lures and numbers you posted and start there. Thanks again and congrats on a good day.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Persistence paid off. Good job and thanks for the report.

Kip


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

thats funny the Central Basin people call 30fow skinny. in WB the skinney water is 5 to 15 fow.
I was fun boating yesterday afternoon East of Rocky and noticed good marks in the same depths you noted. Only one boat around us casting and they caught one during the half hour I was there.

Rickerd


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Oneton I hear you about playing chicken, yesterday we stay in skinny like many those pleasure boaters with the 30+ ft. long boats most not all think they own the lake!!! There were a couple that think barreling by a troller within a couple hundred yds. is fine...


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Searay said:


> Oneton I hear you about playing chicken, yesterday we stay in skinny like many those pleasure boaters with the 30+ ft. long boats most not all think they own the lake!!! There were a couple that think barreling by a troller within a couple hundred yds. is fine...


There are some Mensa candidates at the Rocky River Yacht Club that are poster children for that kind of behavior, look up inconsiderate dip-wad and their picture comes up 💩 you're setting up a troll or drifting, there's nobody you can see north of you but they think they have to blast past on plane w/engines roaring and close enough to hit 'em w/a rock 😡


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

oneton said:


> We fished east of Cleveland today 31 to 38 fow and found a active pod of fish. It was not fast and furious but a continuous bit. We pulled a lot of dinks at least 30 or more it kept us busy. In all we pulled 18 nice fish not hogs but nice fish. Okay on the boards bandits and deep tail dancer 50 to 100 back, the deep tail dancer out perform the bandits we had 4 on at one time. On the dispys 3 at 55 to 65 and 1 at 30 to 45 and downriggers at 10 to 25 down with meat. I am not one to fish skinny water because of the traffic, I try to stay off to my self to avid boaters who play chicken and do not know the laws of the water. But that is were the fish are active right now. So for what it is worth be safe and GOOD FISH NETT.
> View attachment 471721
> View attachment 471721


what color was the dancer?


----------



## oneton (Jul 29, 2008)

fishermanbob said:


> what color was the dancer?





fishermanbob said:


> what color was the dancer?


They are custom painted by SS lures, I will put some pics on when I get off work tonight


----------



## oneton (Jul 29, 2008)

rickerd said:


> thats funny the Central Basin people call 30fow skinny. in WB the skinney water is 5 to 15 fow.
> I was fun boating yesterday afternoon East of Rocky and noticed good marks in the same depths you noted. Only one boat around us casting and they caught one during the half hour I was there.
> 
> Rickerd


Well the deepest in the W/B average is 7.4 meters to 19 meters and. C/B is as deep as 25 meters we have room to work with. Are shore line is 3 meters to 6 meters and right off shore you are in 9 meters, and that why 9 meters is skinny to me.


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

oneton said:


> We fished east of Cleveland today 31 to 38 fow and found a active pod of fish. It was not fast and furious but a continuous bit. We pulled a lot of dinks at least 30 or more it kept us busy. In all we pulled 18 nice fish not hogs but nice fish. Okay on the boards bandits and deep tail dancer 50 to 100 back, the deep tail dancer out perform the bandits we had 4 on at one time. On the dispys 3 at 55 to 65 and 1 at 30 to 45 and downriggers at 10 to 25 down with meat. I am not one to fish skinny water because of the traffic, I try to stay off to my self to avid boaters who play chicken and do not know the laws of the water. But that is were the fish are active right now. So for what it is worth be safe and GOOD FISH NETT.
> View attachment 471721
> View attachment 471721


I, fish the skinny water all summer because I only have a 16' boat. Once the main school moves out to the 50' to 70' depths (usually in late June) I watch guys blow by us and go out to those depths. Meanwhile me and my buddies head *into* the 15'-30' depths. Rarely do we fish deeper than 32'. I kept track of numbers caught in 2020 and we limited every time until the end of August. I had to put the boat up early because I got new knees starting in Sept. My goal was to get out once a week and I accomplished that goal. A few times we got out twice a week. Most often we ran "Flicker Minnows" behind boards in the areas where there is good structure. Other species as well..... humungus cats, sheephead , smallies and later in the season even steelhead. Remember that there are ALWAYS resident walleyes... it may be a little more work to put 'em on ice but it saves on gas and for people with smaller craft it's a little bit more reassuring.They are there guys...you just gotta find where they hang out!


----------



## oneton (Jul 29, 2008)

oneton said:


> They are custom painted by SS lures, I will put some pics on when I get off work tonight


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Boy! New lures to collect!
Nice post on resident eyes.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

oneton said:


> We fished east of Cleveland today 31 to 38 fow and found a active pod of fish. It was not fast and furious but a continuous bit. We pulled a lot of dinks at least 30 or more it kept us busy. In all we pulled 18 nice fish not hogs but nice fish. Okay on the boards bandits and deep tail dancer 50 to 100 back, the deep tail dancer out perform the bandits we had 4 on at one time. On the dispys 3 at 55 to 65 and 1 at 30 to 45 and downriggers at 10 to 25 down with meat. I am not one to fish skinny water because of the traffic, I try to stay off to my self to avid boaters who play chicken and do not know the laws of the water. But that is were the fish are active right now. So for what it is worth be safe and GOOD FISH NETT.
> View attachment 471721
> View attachment 471721


Nice work! Went out last nite off Gordon park and couldn't keep the lines in the water. Dispeys and bandits, didnt matter. Lots of shorts but also kept close to 3 man limit in 2 hours...


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

matticito said:


> Nice work! Went out last nite off Gordon park and couldn't keep the lines in the water. Dispeys and bandits, didnt matter. Lots of shorts but also kept close to 3 man limit in 2 hours...


Sweet! How late did you fish? Was thinking about a late start sometime next week.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Ugly stick we fished until 9 pm. 60-80-115 bandits worked best. Blue chrome black chrome. And dipseys at 0-2-3 settings 40-73-85 line out had all orange spoons on.

Miticitos pop
Capt Ken 
I Chase Her Charters


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

matticito said:


> Nice work! Went out last nite off Gordon park and couldn't keep the lines in the water. Dispeys and bandits, didnt matter. Lots of shorts but also kept close to 3 man limit in 2 hours...


What depth were you guys fishing last night? 
We were out there last evening as well and found the best marks in 55’ off Bratenhal. 
As you said lots of spikes. Bandits were Ok earlier and then spoons picked up later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Labman1127 said:


> What depth were you guys fishing last night?
> We were out there last evening as well and found the best marks in 55’ off Bratenhal.
> As you said lots of spikes. Bandits were Ok earlier and then spoons picked up later.
> 
> ...





kdn said:


> Ugly stick we fished until 9 pm. 60-80-115 bandits worked best. Blue chrome black chrome. And dipseys at 0-2-3 settings 40-73-85 line out had all orange spoons on.
> 
> Maticitos pop
> Capt Ken
> I Chase Her Charters


----------

